

How Dataveyes Engineered Its New Generative Identity - EmilandDC
http://dataveyes.com/#!/en/case-studies/identite-generative

======
EmilandDC
You can even explore the logo prototype yourself.
[http://prototype.dataveyes.com/#/](http://prototype.dataveyes.com/#/)

